# Water reservoir for drilling holes



## CapitalCityTile (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a reservoir that sticks to tile to hold water. I bought the the pa Lahr below at lowes, it's cheap and works great the only problem is that I ran out of stickers and can't get more. I can't find replacement reservoirs
Anywhere, any suggestions?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

plumbers putty?


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

These seem to work very well.

http://tiletools.com/us/felker-water-ring-set-542173523/


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have ice available pack the hole saw with ice, friction melts the ice. Works really well.

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Tom, you must be from Canada. You probably have ice 9 months. Lol


----------



## CapitalCityTile (Apr 19, 2013)

Mw that's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks, the ice isn't a bad idea either. Thanks guys


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

You can drill into a sponge to fill the inside of the bit. Then dip it in water. As you drill, the core squeezes the wet sponge releasing it's water.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Or you can get a professionals tool and not need anything .. Just saying.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

olzo55 said:


> Tom, you must be from Canada. You probably have ice 9 months. Lol


Nope, I'm about 56 miles southeast of your location (Cedar Lake, Indiana). Drive by there often on my way to work in the northwest suburbs. Was to Old Chicago (not sure if your old enough to know what that is, if not Google it) a few times in my youth. 

Tom


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

It doesn't answer your question, but in the past I have unplugged the water line on the saw and used it for this purpose.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Take a piece of rigid styrofoam, drill through it, place it on the tile, kneel on it and fill with water. You now have a water reservoir and template.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> Or you can get a professionals tool and not need anything .. Just saying.


Or use the tools you already have. People that mainly use snap cutters may not get this joke....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> It doesn't answer your question, but in the past I have unplugged the water line on the saw and used it for this purpose.


His first post here was to start a subject with a basic HO/DIY question, so I really don't know if he even has a wet saw. 
Nice first pic though. Love the shine too. $25? lol.


----------



## CapitalCityTile (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, this post is getting a little carried away, I am a new tile contractor, I have 2 wet saws and a hand grinder. My only question was the reservoir. My question was answered. Thank you.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Use your wetsaw. Shiny stuff never is good.  BTW, welcome aboard.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey new guy. "It's not over until we say it's over.":laughing:


Yeah, I was around for Old Chicago.


----------



## CapitalCityTile (Apr 19, 2013)

I have used my wet saw many times but I feel it's easier with the drill bits, plus customers are more pleased with the clean round cuts.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Drilling into a plastic tub full of water, with the drill plugged into a GFCI, scare you?

Floormasta's bits are the answer.

Welcome to CT. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Get a armeg kit. The bits connect to a water sprayer and you can control the stream of water. They also cut through tile like butter.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

you guys are too much !.. is it really that hard to make a hole ?. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Or you can get a professionals tool and not need anything .. Just saying.


I use the same thing to make my holes. I bout a set used to make holes thru granite. Comes in all different sizes from 1/4 to 1 1/2 size holes. Just a spray bottle to keep cool and your golden.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> What kind of cup do you keep the water in ?
> 
> :whistling


44 dd 2


----------



## bowtie (Feb 4, 2012)

skyhook said:


> What's wrong with that?


Not a thing ... it's all I've ever used .. 

Drill bit? we don't need no stinking drill bit ..


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

pappagor said:


> 44 dd 2


so how do you keep the water out of your nose????


----------

